# معادلة تفقيط باللغة العربية وباللإنجليزية لأى مبلغ بالجنيه فى excel



## salem_55 (10 مارس 2012)

فى برنامج EXCEL الكثير منا يحتاج الى تفقيط مبلغ معين (من الأرقام الى الحروف) سواء باللغة العربية أو الإنجليزية ولا يوجد معادلة جاهزة داخل البرنامج لتنفيذ ذلك ولكن يمكن عمل ذلك واليكم الطريقة
*طريقةإستخدام **معادلتى* *التفقيط **لأى مبلغ **باللغة* *الإنجليزبة أوالعربية[FONT=Courier New (Arabic)]:-[/FONT]*
1- أبحث عن الـFolder المسمى XLSTART عل ى جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك وغالبا ستجده فى program files وداخل Microsoft office 
2- أنسخ الملفين الموجودين داخلالفولدر المسمى معادلة التفقيط (فى المرفقات) وهما Copy of Copy of EHAB و Copy of Copy of PERSONALوضعهما داخل الفولدر المسمى XSTART السابق الإشارة اليه فى الخطوة رقم1
3- انت الأن جاهز لإستخدام المعادلات
4- لاستخدام المعادلة داخل أى Excel sheet كالأتى
إذهب الى الخلية التى تريد ان تكتب داخلها التفقيط وأذهب الى Formula tab واضغط على الأيقونة Insert function وفى المكان المخصص لـ Or select a category إختار User Defined بعدها ستجد المعادلات المطلوبة , إختار المعادلة المطلوبة إذا كانت باللغة العربية أو الأنجليزية وستظهر فى الخلية التى أنت واقف عليها وإختار الخلية الى بها الأرقام المطلوب تفقيطها وأضغط Enter ستجد المبلغ بالحروف المطلوبة
مع تحياتى​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (10 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وبعد كيف يمكنني جعل ملف معادلة التفقيط يفتح عند الطلب بدلا من أن يفتح عند كل بدء تشغيل لبرنامج الإكسل ؟ 
مع تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## salem_55 (11 مارس 2012)

علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وبعد كيف يمكنني جعل ملف معادلة التفقيط يفتح عند الطلب بدلا من أن يفتح عند كل بدء تشغيل لبرنامج الإكسل ؟
> مع تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


 

أخى العزيز لم أفهم قصدك
فإذا كنت قد قمت بتجربة الموضوع لوجدت أنه لا يتم فتح الملف إلا عند إستدعائه عن طريق المعادلة فقط والتى أصبحت كأنها معادلة مثل أى معادلة موجودة بالبرنامج وهذه هى الفائدة الكبرى من الموضوع


----------



## عزت محروس (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.zeky (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (11 مارس 2012)

كيف عملته وباي لغه؟؟؟
هناك كثير من المعادلات اود ادراجها .


----------



## دباب وليد أنور (11 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## salem_55 (11 مارس 2012)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> كيف عملته وباي لغه؟؟؟
> هناك كثير من المعادلات اود ادراجها .


 

أخى العزيز مصعب انا لم أقوم بتصميم هذه الملفات ولكنها جاءتنى جاهزة
أما بخصوص سؤالك عن اى لغة أستخدمت فيها فالأغلب انها صممت بالـ Visual basic

وهذا رابط لمعادلة أخرى شبيهةباللغة الأنجليزية ومكتوبة صراحة بلغة الـ Visual basic التى للأسف لا إدركها ... والرابط هو
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Excel-1059/2010/10/EXCEL-Converting-Number-Text.htm

مع تحياتى


----------



## m_sweedy (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (11 مارس 2012)

مشكور علي الرد والتوضيح.


----------



## mohamedmadeh1 (11 مارس 2012)

انا جربتها ومانفعتش معايا مش عارف ليه


----------



## mohamedmadeh1 (11 مارس 2012)

بتطلعلى رقم برده


----------



## salem_55 (13 مارس 2012)

mohamedmadeh1 قال:


> بتطلعلى رقم برده



أخى العزيز أستخدم فقط أحد المعادلتين المبينتين بالصورة المرفقة


----------



## khamis jassim (2 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engsalman81 (2 يونيو 2012)

*فعلاً ممتازة*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## almass (9 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك 
ولي ملاحظه كيف يمكن تغيير العمله الى عمله اخرى غير الجنيه والقرش 
اومعادله تقوم بكتابه الاحرف ويقوم المستخدم بتحديد اللواحق قد تكون عمله كميه من شيئ معين ..... الخ*​


----------



## mhh_6004 (21 أغسطس 2012)

Thnkxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GEMY86 (21 أغسطس 2012)

المعادلة لا تعمل لاكثر من 10 مليون


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (21 أغسطس 2012)

عذروني على السؤال بس ايش يعني *تفقيط *
انا مش فاهم ايش يعني ممكن حد يوضح


----------



## youssef jow (9 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا ولكنى اريد الكتابة بعملة أخرى مثل الريال ارجو الافادة 
مشكورررررررررر


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 أكتوبر 2012)

تم تحميل الملف وجاري التجربه شكرا لك اخي


----------



## rumani (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*يارب يارب يارب*

يارب يارب


مصعب الممصعب قال:


> مشكور علي الرد والتوضيح.


----------



## alhazeen_ha (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا انها معادلة رائعة


----------



## nedaquteish (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يعطيكم العافية بس انا ما لقيت xlstart folder على جهازي كيف ممكن استفيد من معادلات التفقيط؟؟؟؟


----------



## وسام الفارس (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amrcivil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## محمود قدور (6 ديسمبر 2012)

nedaquteish قال:


> الله يعطيكم العافية بس انا ما لقيت xlstart folder على جهازي كيف ممكن استفيد من معادلات التفقيط؟؟؟؟


ابحث بالملفات المخفية


----------



## alwaseetmobile (11 ديسمبر 2012)

حاولت بكل الوسائل ولم اجد فولدر xlstart في جهازي الا يوجد طريقة اخرى


----------



## alwaseetmobile (11 ديسمبر 2012)

حاولت بكل الوسائل ولم اجد فولدر xlstart في جهازي الا يوجد طريقة اخرى


----------



## emad_91 (18 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم ولكن الملف المرفق لايعمل فارجو الافادة 
وشكرا


----------



## Shokatrade (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على الإفادة التامة..لقد كنت أبحث عنها ووجدت ضالتى فى موضوعك فلك الشكر


----------



## همس الحنان (4 مارس 2013)

*ملف الاكسيل مش راضي يفتح معايا شكرا*


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (4 مارس 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## mahramou (4 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## TOUDY20 (13 مارس 2013)

الف شكر بس انا عاوز التفقيط بالعربي مش عارف احوله عربي


----------



## TOUDY20 (13 مارس 2013)

بتطلع لغة غير مفهمومه ÎãÓå ÇáÂÝ æ ÎãÓãÇÆå æ ÎãÓå æ ÎãÓæä Ìäíå æ ÎãÓå æ ÎãÓæä ÞÑÔÇ ÝÞØ áÇ ÛíÑ.عند استخدام العربي انا استخدم ايكسيل 2007


----------



## محمود 2015 (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عوض محمود (4 أبريل 2013)

*رد: جزاك الله خيرا ، ولكنى احتاج معادلة التفقيط بالريال السعودى وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا*

*مجهود كبير ولكنى احتاج معادلة التفقيط بالريال السعودى للاهمية
وجزاك الله خيرا .............*​


----------



## mosbeto (21 أبريل 2013)

رح يا شيخ الله يباركلك :d


----------



## سلمى عبدالعزيز (25 أبريل 2013)

*بتطلع لغة غير مفهومة فى excel 2007


فياريت توضح أكتر بس الإنجليزى شغال كويس
*​


----------



## al7arbi (3 يونيو 2013)

اخي الكريم احتاج تغير العملة بالريال السعودي


----------



## eeemad12 (3 يونيو 2013)

الله يبارك لك


----------



## Mahmood Ramadan (28 يونيو 2013)

جزيل الشكر والإمتنان ، هل تتكرم بمراجعة الملف المرفق ربما يكون أصابه شئ ، اللغة الإنجليزية هى التى تعمل أما البرنامج الثانى الموجود بالصورة الأخرى فإن به شيئا يغلق برنامج إكسل ، أرجو ألا أكون أثقلت عليك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## mahdysaber (28 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك
معاددلة ممتازة


----------



## aymanmaharek (29 ديسمبر 2013)

والله تسلم ايدك وبارك الله فيك:73:


----------



## engsayd (12 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## soom2 (12 مارس 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ايهاب مصطفى (12 مارس 2014)

*جزاك الله خيراً​*


----------



## abdullah.alqdasi (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*عبدالله*

مشكوررررر


----------



## صبرى محمود (14 يوليو 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------

